# Tattoo



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I have had the idea of a hedgehog tattoo floating around in my head for a while, and so I finally went ahead and did it. This is my fourth tattoo, and the beginning of what will end up as a sleeve (a full arm tattoo) which will feature critters. I thought a hedgehog was an appropriate way to start it  Thanks to Jon Bass who did an amazing job on it. I hope you guys like it too!


















The inspiration for the image came from Hugh Warwick's book "The Hedgehog's Dilemma".


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's awesome and I love how they made the eyes so expressive, I have gotten that look from my hedgehog many times. Nice tat


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Yes, he is a fierce little thing.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's cool, good for you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww, that's adorable! I've definitely gotten that look from Lily before! :lol: 

I'm planning to get a hedgehog tattoo someday as well. I don't have a design yet, but I know it's going to be very small (I'm thinking no bigger than my thumb, if the artist can manage it) and pretty plain. I've been thinking of just an outline of a hedgie. I haven't figured out where to put it yet either, lol, but I'm thinking on a shoulder blade. I have a couple other animal tattoos I want, such as a cat paw print (for big cats and cats in general), and a small running horse (because horses were my first animal love). I kind of want a bird-related one too, but I'm not sure yet. I think I have enough to work on for now! :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

I want a hedgehog tattoo, but couldn't decide if I wanted one very realistic or very cartoonish, but I LOVE this! It's awesome.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> Aww, that's adorable! I've definitely gotten that look from Lily before! :lol:
> 
> I'm planning to get a hedgehog tattoo someday as well. I don't have a design yet, but I know it's going to be very small (I'm thinking no bigger than my thumb, if the artist can manage it) and pretty plain. I've been thinking of just an outline of a hedgie. I haven't figured out where to put it yet either, lol, but I'm thinking on a shoulder blade. I have a couple other animal tattoos I want, such as a cat paw print (for big cats and cats in general), and a small running horse (because horses were my first animal love). I kind of want a bird-related one too, but I'm not sure yet. I think I have enough to work on for now! :lol:


 I like your ideas! However, as far a small hedgie tattoo goes, the one I got is as small as the artist would go because anything smaller would be lost. Tiny tattoos do not age well and the artist simply cannot make such minuscule details. I wasn't planning on something this big originally, but I am happy with the way it turned out


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ouch! That looks painful :lol: but it is so cute!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

its so pretty. i want a hedgehog tattoo on my wrist.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

EryBee said:


> I like your ideas! However, as far a small hedgie tattoo goes, the one I got is as small as the artist would go because anything smaller would be lost. Tiny tattoos do not age well and the artist simply cannot make such minuscule details. I wasn't planning on something this big originally, but I am happy with the way it turned out


Oooh, okay. I hadn't researched much into how small would be possible, or how much it'll cost yet, so that's good to know. I'll have to go to the place I'm planning to get it at (Can't do it for a year or two anyway. I have to move out first. :roll: ) and get some more info. Thank you! I'm glad yours turned out so well for you! I have to admit to being a bit nervous about any of my future tattoos coming out badly. :?


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome awesome tattoo!!! I'm too scared to get one though lol


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

I love it!! and I plan on getting a hedgei tattoo to, as well as some others.... :lol: but the hedgie one i want is my hedgeis foot prints. I am going to get one of than to walk acros an animal safe ink and than some paper ( or well atemp to :lol: ) I will than take that and have it made in to a tattoo


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Ahh, thats amazing 
& Its one you will never regret, A love for hedgies lasts forever


----------

